# Taylors: Lazy Sunday



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok my girlfriend bought these from some supermarket, Asda I think.....They are inoffensive.....

Thats all I can say about them, I've just gone from Barristas beans which are akin to a getting hit by a smoky lead pipe wrapped in velvet to the equivalent of watching Bergerac on a rainy day







......but one of the things I love about making coffee was sharing with my partner and the Barristas blend was way too strong for her where this is acceptable (not as good as Costa's in her opinion though) lol


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha that's funny! I very rarely make coffee for swmbo. Like yours she finds it all to strong! She can't touch anything from the moka pot. Nik will have an espresso if were in a restaurant, probably because restaurant coffee on the whole is pretty pants.

I've banned her from Costa.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I want propa manly coffee again!!.....lol


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I tried some taylors blends from the supermarket before. I found them really dull. Pretty one dimentional and really didn't taste fresh to me....

Have you lot seenthe cheap coffee beams in the supermarkets? The own branded cheap stuff....... It's about99p. Must be 100% robusta for that price. I will buy some just for the he'll of it soon a post a review.

Lee


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

dull is the word, I'm dumping it and getting some Costa tomorrow







.........lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds good to me !!


----------

